# sublingual B-12



## cawb (Sep 16, 2005)

what do you guys think of sublingual B-12 which means to be taken under the tongue. i read that it is as good as a shot because it absorbs right into the blood stream from under the tongue..


----------



## Cannons (Sep 16, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> what do you guys think of sublingual B-12 which means to be taken under the tongue. i read that it is as good as a shot because it absorbs right into the blood stream from under the tongue..




I've seen alot of contraversy on this.  Of course injectable would be far superior than anything, but I'm thinking that with sublingual you would get at least 75% of it.  I have just started taking 1000mcg b12 sublingual, just for a b vitamin, not for appetite or anything, so we'll see.  I think its _almost _ as beneficial as the shot, but I have no scientific or clinical data to back this up.


----------



## cawb (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks for the info, i have been searching all over to find injectable b-12 but not much luck. i know lion has it but i am searching for a gooood deal. if taking 1000mcg of injectable b12 how often should it be taken


----------



## Cannons (Sep 16, 2005)

cawb said:
			
		

> thanks for the info, i have been searching all over to find injectable b-12 but not much luck. i know lion has it but i am searching for a gooood deal. if taking 1000mcg of injectable b12 how often should it be taken




Every day or every other day.


----------



## cawb (Sep 16, 2005)

thats what i thought. i am taking 750 mg of test and will be adding d-bol in a week or two. i really want to increase my eatting .


----------



## Little Man (Sep 16, 2005)

cawb how much are you eating? i am takingapex volumizer and my appetite went up like crazy


----------



## tee (Sep 16, 2005)

Sublingual B-12 definitely works. If you are a gastric bypass patient, you have to take sublingual B-12 tabs everyday for the rest of your life. As far as BBers using it to increase appetite or giving a feeling of well being, thats the debate.


----------



## cawb (Sep 16, 2005)

Little Man said:
			
		

> cawb how much are you eating? i am takingapex volumizer and my appetite went up like crazy


i eat on an average of 5 times a day and add a protein shake in with all that but i just dont feel it is enough


----------



## Little Man (Sep 16, 2005)

but how many calories? i am up to 3500 to 4000 a day now anything less then 3k for me i lose weight. if you dontcount you should. you probably arent eating enough.


----------



## cawb (Sep 17, 2005)

I  stopped counting cause sometimes i would disapoint myself ,, bad for motivation ,,
and the 11 lbs that i gained at the beginning of my cycle has stayed the same even if i have a all beer day with just a snack and dinner at the end (like on my b-day), my new weight stays with me.


----------



## cawb (Sep 17, 2005)

post whore


----------

